
Animals “lie” to their own kind to get what they want (1995) - ForFreedom
http://www.rochester.edu/news/show.php?id=1421
======
knodi123
Does this account for the possibility that the shrimp aren't necessarily
"bluffing", but might just be hopped up on a testosterone-analog and have no
idea of their true abilities?

I've seen a small yippy dog go into a frenzy trying to attack a much larger
dog, and when it slipped its leash, it DID attack the larger dog, and was
promptly tossed in the air.

~~~
oldmanjay
I'm not sure ascribing motivation changes the point

~~~
dzamo_norton
We would want to see what a bluffing shrimp did _when called on its bluff_. If
it ran away then what's happened is different to the small dog which appears
to actually _believe_ it's bad enough for the fight. And in this case I would
say that the shrimp had managed to "tell a lie", while the small dog had
managed nothing other than total honesty.

------
willholloway
Gilfoyle: Why would Dinesh lie about having friends? Why would Tara lie to me
about fucking other guys when we have a totally open and hedonistic
relationship that allows for behavior like that? Because people like to lie,
Richard. It's a war of all against all. The history of humanity is a book
written in blood. We're all just animals in a pit.

Jared: I feel very sad.

Dinesh: Fucking Gilfoyle.

------
EGreg
Strange title. It has long been known for example that squirrels pretend to
hide nuts in certain places when they see other squirrels watching. I think
they mean exclusively the aggressive stance here.

------
mkagenius
A relevant clip from Louis Ck :
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=msy__Gujljo](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=msy__Gujljo)

